# Check out how much your house is worth...



## dfurlano (Feb 23, 2006)

http://www.zillow.com/


----------



## gerryr (Feb 23, 2006)

Pretty interesting.


----------



## angboy (Feb 23, 2006)

I just sold my house in December. I'm thinking it must have been priceless (in which case I seriously took too little money!) since there is no data available in my area!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 23, 2006)

Could not find a Canadian listing for our house. Must be because Chris Columbus has not put us on his map.[B)]


----------



## Mudder (Feb 23, 2006)

According to this site my house is worth 4 1/2 times what I paid for it in 2000?
I think not.


----------



## btboone (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine's just the opposite.  It lists values around 1/3 of what houses sold for in this neighborhood.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Feb 23, 2006)

My house is showing up at $100,000 less than what it's appraised at.  Then again, it looks like it's based off of 2004's taxes and the house was built in '04.


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine is almost right on the money!


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by btboone_
> <br />Mine's just the opposite.  It lists values around 1/3 of what houses sold for in this neighborhood.



Same here, this is just a joke!!!


----------



## btboone (Feb 23, 2006)

These are off by a good $400 or $500K.  It must be an average over a wide area for the square footage or something.


----------



## dfurlano (Feb 23, 2006)

It is a beta product so my estimation would be they are working on getting the technology working and functionality correct.  The values would need continuous updating and adjustment, but I can see the availablility of this type of information as having a dramatic effect on real estate brokers and agents.


----------



## Daniel (Feb 23, 2006)

they have mine as 100k more than I bought it for a year ago. having talked to local real estate people in the last month or so they would say that is about 100k to low.


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree my house is listed for 104,000 and my neighbor just sold his house for 260,00 and my house is about the same size.


----------



## stilgar (Feb 23, 2006)

They have mine listed at $75K and my neighbors listed at $105K and mine is twice his size.  The real-estate agent just estimated mine quite a bit more.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 23, 2006)

Mine is right on!!


----------



## woodwish (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine is fairly accurate based on an appraisal we had done a year or so ago and figuring in the way houses in this area have escalated.  It's nice to know we live in house that as grown in value over the years, but now that I know what it's worth I afraid we can't afford to live here anymore! [8D]


----------



## Borg_B_Borg (Feb 25, 2006)

Veddy veddy inderlesting.  It has an image of my previous home when it was damaged by a large fire.  I can see the blue tarps on the roof covering the skylights!

Steve


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 25, 2006)

Mines listed at about half it's current value and it's listed as a condo which it's not. I guess if you have 60,000,000 houses to look after, being off by a few million isnt too bad.[]


----------



## woodman928 (Feb 25, 2006)

Said my house is not there but the house down the street that was built in 1980 ( 2 years after mine) was worth 10,000. One sold just like mine a couple of months ago for 81,000. 
On my way to offer the people down the street a premium of 12,000 wish me luck
Jay [][][][]


----------



## angboy (Feb 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by thetalbott4_
> <br />Mines listed at about half it's current value and it's listed as a condo which it's not. I guess if you have 60,000,000 houses to look after, being off by a few million isnt too bad.[]



Boy Scott, what size house do you live in???? If they're only off by a few million on yours, then you must be some famous movie star or something, hanging out here undercover?


----------

